
Thinking about Thinking about Seymour: Livestream [video] - sajid
https://www.media.mit.edu/events/papert/
======
kickscondor
If you haven't been exposed to Papert - check out some of his old videos from
the 70s and 80s.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOf4EMN6-XA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOf4EMN6-XA)
\- One really powerful idea he had was ensuring that we stay "somatic" with
our computer instruction - playing with abstract concepts in a physical way.
Watch the video - he explains it better than I can.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMzojQFyMo0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMzojQFyMo0)
\- One from the 1970s - perhaps I'm wrong, but it seems like some of these
computers they're using don't even have monitors, just control the turtle.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V-0KfBdWao](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V-0KfBdWao)
\- I also like this discussion - it reminds me that school is a prison for
children, unless I work to elevate it beyond that.

I just kind of watch these periodically to remind me of the wonder that
computing was back then.

~~~
Dangeranger
Papert on idea aversion and the difference between Mathematics and a school's
maths curriculum [https://vimeo.com/29322262](https://vimeo.com/29322262)

------
Dangeranger
> In my vision, space-age objects, in the form of small computers, will cross
> these cultural barriers to enter the private worlds of children everywhere.
> They will do so not as mere physical objects. This book is about how
> computers can be carriers of powerful ideas and of the seeds of cultural
> change, how they can help people form new relationships with knowledge that
> cut across the traditional lines separating humanities from sciences and
> knowledge of the self from both of these. It is about using computers to
> challenge current beliefs about who can understand what and at what age. It
> is about using computers to question standard assumptions in developmental
> psychology and in the psychology of aptitudes and attitudes. It is about
> whether personal computers and the cultures in which they are used will
> continue to be the creatures of "engineers" alone or whether we can
> construct intellectual environments in which people who today think of
> themselves as "humanists" will feel part of, not alienated from, the process
> of constructing computational cultures.

\-- Mindstorms

------
JSeymourATL
> empower children to experiment, explore, and express themselves.

A lesson for boys & girls of ALL ages. Good man, Seymour!

